# Friedman BE 100...Marshall Killer..:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok...this amp has been going viral for a while now..and i just can't shake it. been hoping to find a used one..but that's like impossible. None the less...that demo with Phil X just makes my balls grow hair..LOL...

Anyone tried one?

http://youtu.be/7T9uzDasXag


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a JTM 45 with his HBE mod. Sounds just like that.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Al, I thought you got an AXE FX. Did that not work out for you? The HBE amp on the AXE really smokes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been a fan of the HBE model in the Axe-Fx II for a while now. Used it for a lot of the Duran Duran work.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

whoa...nice amp! love that tone.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its a great sounding amp, but Alain, don't you think it sounds similar to an OD-100 (from one owner to a former owner of one  )?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo...Od100?


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Suhr makes the "Custom Audio Amplifiers" OD100, and yes, very similar vibe. Plus the OD100 has a spectacular clean channel to boot. best 2 channel amp I ever owned.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> Suhr makes the "Custom Audio Amplifiers" OD100, and yes, very similar vibe. Plus the OD100 has a spectacular clean channel to boot. best 2 channel amp I ever owned.


Exactly. I took mine to one of the better known amp techs on this site for a checkup a few months ago and he was really impressed with it as well, I think he said it was one of the 3 nicest made amps he'd ever seen. for some reason I thought Alain had one and sold it. My mistake. Anyways, I like this Freidman tone, but it doesn't sound very different than what I get out of my OD-100, esp with a bit of overdrive pedal on it (because I usually play at low volumes).


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice tone !!


I'm lucky enough to have a 68 12,000 serie with all the original parts including the Output transformer
and the tone is amazing , warmth ,growl , 3D complex tone and this Friedman amp comes very close to what I have
I dont know what transformers they used but they nailed that vintage vibe!


Thank's for sharing!




Louis


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Louis....when did you get it?


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

There is no Marshall killer. Nothing sounds like a good Marshall in my experience... different maybe, but the Marshall roar cannot be "killed".


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

This amp sounds amazing! I played it in front of my jcm 800 just to see what would happen and it lived. I think it may have even laughed.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

al3d said:


> Louis....when did you get it?



Got it this winter and it's the most amazing amp I ever had !!
It as that Jimmy Page growl sound from 72 Madison Square Garden and if I dime
everything ,Eddie come's alive but I'm not a VH freak.
It's the first time that I have an amp that wherever you dial the knobs ,it sounds good ,fat and juicy .
The cleans are Pristine also ,wish I could make clips one day.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Louis said:


>


I loves me a nice gutshot. Looks pretty snazzy.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank's Elliott ! sounds as good as it looks!


Al3d !!.............to get back to the Friedman amp you are interested in , I think it sounds amazing !!
I really think they've nailed that 3D growling Plexi tone with a little more gain on tap but could be dialed lower I guess.

If you ever make the move ,please invite me for coffee !!.....lol !


Louis


----------

